# Nervous ramblings.....lots happening



## mtnprotracy

Thank you girls in advance for being a place where I can just get my feelings out without having to censor or worry :flower:.

First, this gestational diabetes is taking more a toll on me than I thought. I can't seem to control my morning levels, and am afraid I'll have to be put on meds. That shouldn't be that big of a deal, but it really disappoints me because I'm trying to do everything right :cry:.

Second, I've been yucky sick all weekend. Again, this shouldn't bother me. I haven't had as much as a sniffle this entire pregnancy....but I am SO miserable. I really think it is a sinus infection, but I'm really paranoid about developing pre-eclampsia because my head is killing me. I did check my blood pressure, and it is good. 

Third, two of my kids have birthdays tomorrow (one turns 16, the other 13) and I'm extremely paranoid this little guy will decide to come early too :(. I have no basis for my paranoia....other than I am sick and coughing and sneezing like mad. I don't see how little Ben is standing it in there!

Well, thanks for letting me have a pity party! I feel much better having vented somewhere....hope all you ladies are doing well!

Tracy


----------



## Maple Leaf

mtnprotracy said:


> Thank you girls in advance for being a place where I can just get my feelings out without having to censor or worry :flower:.
> 
> First, this gestational diabetes is taking more a toll on me than I thought. I can't seem to control my morning levels, and am afraid I'll have to be put on meds. That shouldn't be that big of a deal, but it really disappoints me because I'm trying to do everything right :cry:.
> 
> Second, I've been yucky sick all weekend. Again, this shouldn't bother me. I haven't had as much as a sniffle this entire pregnancy....but I am SO miserable. I really think it is a sinus infection, but I'm really paranoid about developing pre-eclampsia because my head is killing me. I did check my blood pressure, and it is good.
> 
> Third, two of my kids have birthdays tomorrow (one turns 16, the other 13) and I'm extremely paranoid this little guy will decide to come early too :(. I have no basis for my paranoia....other than I am sick and coughing and sneezing like mad. I don't see how little Ben is standing it in there!
> 
> Well, thanks for letting me have a pity party! I feel much better having vented somewhere....hope all you ladies are doing well!
> 
> Tracy


:hugs: 
Vent away honey that's what we are here for.! 
I don't have any experience with GD but I understand your concerns. Is there a helpline you can call for advice? Maybe your Drs have some information for you....
I too have been sick, I was coughing so much I felt for sure I would give myself a hernia. It lasted a few weeks and along with losing my appetite I felt very low. I feel much better now and I am sure that you will too once you ride the infection out.
I'm sure Ben will stay put for tomorrow, it's just one day away and maybe once the day passes you will start feeling better about things. Try not to worry too much. As we say in England 'keep your chin up love! ' x


----------



## Sparkly222

Hi Tracy

Totally sympathise with you re feeling ill during pregnancy - I had a terrible cold and cough all through Jan and half way through Feb - felt awful - didn't think it was ever going to go and it was so energy draining - was coughing almost all night every night. Finally it did go although I still have sinus probs every morning. I hope you feel better soon. As for the GD - I don't experience of this but it sounds like you are doing all the right things. You are nearly there now - hang in there. I too worry about pre-eclampsia as I had this with my first baby but like you if I get headaches I go to get my blood pressure checked and am keeping an eye on swollen ankles etc. If in doubt, get your midwife to come out and reassure you.

Fingers crossed that you feel much better soon.

Rachel x


----------



## Dorian

:hugs: Hope you're feeling better soon Tracey. I don't know much about GD, but my dh is borderline diabetic, so he needs to watch what he eats.

I use a lot more honey now, when I make things, as it's so much better for your blood sugar ups and downs. Honey makes your blood sugars go slowly, and doesn't spike them like sugar does.

Eat whole grains, of course. White processes stuff is bad for anyone, but worse for diabeties. Brown rice, whole wheat grains, oatmeal is great.

Good luck. I'm sure you can call the Drs and have a nurse help you thru what you're eating/etc.


----------



## Gia7777

Hugs to you. Hope you are feeling a little better today!


----------



## future_numan

I think we all have feeling of being overwelmed at some point or another.. hopefully you feel better today :)


----------



## mtnprotracy

Thanks, girls! I took a sick day and slept until lunch time. I'm still feeling yucky....taking Tylenol Cold and doing very little. I have a scheduled appointment tomorrow, so we'll see if anything is going on. Thanks again, ladies....sometimes family doesn't really understand.

tracy


----------



## vintage67

When the body is under stress from being tired or being sick, it makes blood sugar levels rise.

As you get further into your pregnancy, it will become much more difficult to keep your numbers down.

Most doctors in the US do not use oral meds in GD. Some do, and the UK doctors do it routinely, but insulin is much safer.

It really isn't as bad as it seems. The doctors can get you so worked up that you are a slave to that monitor and that only makes things worse. The shots are not that bad if it comes to that.

Best wishes.


----------



## suzimc

Hi sweetie, sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I hope you'refeeling better soon and you know we're all here for you and that we're thinking about you. Nasty as you feel I'm sure wee Ben is still happily tucked up there! xxx


----------



## orangesatsuma

Get well soon x How was the birthday party for your boys? Hope it all went well and you could enjoy too. Take care x


----------



## Maple Leaf

How are you feeling now Tracy? Hopefully a bit better now the day has passed.


----------



## mtnprotracy

Maple Leaf said:


> How are you feeling now Tracy? Hopefully a bit better now the day has passed.

Thanks for checking on me Maple Leaf! I'm feeling a bit better. I did get an antibiotic and baby looked great. The doctor didn't seemed concerned at all. He seems to think we'll make it to our c-section date of April 19th! I only have 2 weeks of work before I go on leave....I'm really looking forward to that. I think I'm just hitting that point of misery....for which I am SO grateful. With a preemie and a micropreemie, I don't want to take a single day for granted....no matter how miserable it may seem :happydance:.

Tracy


----------



## Gia7777

You sound so much better! Hang in there and many :hugs: to you!


----------



## Bats11

mtnprotracy said:


> Thank you girls in advance for being a place where I can just get my feelings out without having to censor or worry :flower:.
> 
> First, this gestational diabetes is taking more a toll on me than I thought. I can't seem to control my morning levels, and am afraid I'll have to be put on meds. That shouldn't be that big of a deal, but it really disappoints me because I'm trying to do everything right :cry:.
> 
> Tracy

Hope your feeling better :flower:

I also got diagnosed with GD at 6weeks preg and have been able to control it with diet up to 25weeks, then all of a sudden my morning glucose started to rise above 5 for a week in a row, so they put me on insulin once a day so I did that for a week, but then I thought I'd give something else a go to see if it would work, so I stopped the insulin & I started to eat a piece of toast with a piece of cheese ontop (anything with protein) right before going to bed & to my surprise my morning glucose was below 5 & it has been for the past 8 days, so maybe give that a go??

I will keep doing this until I see any changes and if my morning glucose starts to creep up as baby gets bigger then I'll have to go back to the insulin.

All the best x


----------

